# Mazda RX8 engine bay



## thesilentone (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty straight forward this one. Took me about 2 hours to do it all.

First I used kitchen foil to cover up all electric connectors, alternator, alarm, ABS module and coil packs.

Started off by spraying everything with megs APC at 4:1 and agitated with a small brush. Then used CG orange degreaser at 4:1 on metal parts and any other bits which didn't come off with the APC. Once finished it was hosed off under low pressure until clean.

I used a microfibre to wipe away the bulk of the water before attempting to start the engine. To my delight it fired up straight away. After running the engine for about 5 minutes I wiped the engine bay dry with another microfibre.

To finish I wiped all previously covered components with a damp cloth, and dressed all plastic bits and rubber hoses with 303 aerospace.

I apologize for the mobile phone quality images. Taken with my Nokia N82.

Started off with this...










And after


----------



## TEGBOY (May 30, 2009)

Excellent work, for some reason Beemer engine bays hold dirt and grime in the oddest of places


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Looks miles better mate. Brings back memories seeing that engine bay. I sold my Rex in Jan. Where's your Rotary shaped engine cover? And have you changed your strut brace? It looks aftermarket.

Nige


----------



## thesilentone (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes mate its an aftermarket strut bar. It gave the feeling of stiffening up the front end during turn in, but something I got used to fairly quickly. Unfortunately i'd probably have to cut the top engine cover to fit over it, so haven't bothered with it. Stripped off the engine bay sound deadening material as well.


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

TEGBOY said:


> Excellent work, for some reason Beemer engine bays hold dirt and grime in the oddest of places


Its a Mazda?:lol:


----------



## TEGBOY (May 30, 2009)

*head slaps* that is a complete shocker on my behalf.

What a tool.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

^^^ LOL :lol:


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

I say good effort TEGBOY!

Letting the Teggy side down mind you!


----------

